# Specialized Prevail II helmet review



## Ramiro_M._Crane (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi
My head measurement is 56cm what size I need to take small of med.

Thanks


----------



## Clint_Mattacola (Aug 24, 2016)

I would recommend the small size for your 56 cm head.


----------



## Normand_Houle (Aug 25, 2017)

Got a concussion last Fall after falling from my bike. The helmet I had provided no protection to the temporal area where I hit the pavement. I bought the Prevail II this summer because it holds better and can sit in a position that seems to offer better protection around the forehead area. So I was happy to find a helmet that holds and covers better. However after wearing it for a few weeks this helmet just drives me crazy. I have to stop constantly because its design channels all the sweat in my eyes. The inner cushion soaks up the sweat and when full each additionnal drop of sweat coming out of the head is sucked up in the cushion and channelled right in my eyes. My eyes burn so much from the salt in the sweat that I cannot see anything; I have to stop and remove the helmet to wipe my entire head But even after that the cushion is so full of liquid that 5 minutes later I have to stop again. During a downpour of rain it's even worse; I cannot see anything as the acid water from the rain is all channeled into my eyes. Specialzed can do better for a $290 helmet.


----------

